# A.S. HINDS BOTTLE



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 14, 2013)

found this today.  its says A.S. Hinds on the base with the number's 5013.  looks like art deco, maybe 30's or 40's?


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, about right on the date, it was an almond extract from NJ...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for the welcome.  so, A.S. Hinds Co. made other products other than handcreams?


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2013)

My bad, almond cream not extract, brain fart![]


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks!


----------

